# Looking for DIY Satellite Speaker Stands



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello all.
I went out and got the Logitech Z-5300e for my PC. I'm wondering what I can do with the back speakers I don't wont to mount them to the wall. I think that would put the sound away from my ears. I would like information on a good DIY guide so I can just do a home project rather than going out and buying $50 for one speaker stand. Any information is welcome.

Dimensions: (WxDxH) / Weight Details
Satellite speaker: 3.7in x 3.5in x 8in

Thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Unless you really feel like buiding something, just buy these:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10828&cs_id=1082804&p_id=3022&seq=1&format=2


----------

